# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Songkran

## schiene



----------


## schiene

ich denke das kann man zusammen legen  :: 
http://siamonline.de/vbb/sitten-und-...ahrsfest-4132/

----------


## rampo

Vorgestern war die 1 Party , 

In der Militaer Schule vom Sohn .

----------


## rampo

Ganz wichtig fuer mich .















Heute und Morgen sind noch 2 auf dem Plan , Familie und Thaifreund .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das schaffst Du schon Rampo, hast ja eine gute Konstitution. Außerdem trinkst ja eh keinen Alkohol, oder?  ::

----------


## schiene

Die leider erschreckende Bilanz vom Songkranfest 2014 wurde vom  thail.Zentrum für Verkehrssicherheit (Road Safety Centre)
veröffentlicht.
Es gab 2.992 Unfälle bei denen 3.225 Menschen verletzt wurden. In den letzten 7 Tagen starben 320 Personen durch Unfälle.
Hauptunfallursache waren Alkohol und überhöhte Geschwindigkeit.

----------


## schiene

Das Songkranfest 2015 nähert sich und die Regierung hat Verhaltensregeln für das Fest veröffentlicht.

8 Verhaltensregeln für das bevorstehende Songkran-Fest:
hier geht's weiter:
http://passauwatchingthailand.com/20...songkran-fest/

----------

